# Gartenbewässerung aufbauen - Siemens Logo oder S7-1200? Welche Hardware wird benötigt



## Andygraphy (28 Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

das SPS Thema ist mir zwar nicht fremd, jedoch würde ich mich selbst als Neuling bezeichnen und möchte mein erstes richtiges Projekt angehen, wobei ich eure Expertise sehr gut gebrauchen könnte.
Programmiert habe ich schon einmal in der Ausbildung eine S7 (Füllstandsregelung), aber das ist schon Jahre her 

Folgendes möchte ich gerne bewerkstelligen:
-Eine Gartenbewässerung aus 2 verschiedenen Quellen (1x Regentonne, 1x Hausanschluss)
-Mehrere Versorgungsstränge ( 1x Baum, 1x Beet, 1x Wiese usw.)
-Einspeisung des System aus der Regentonne über eine 230V Gartenpumpe mit Füllstandsabfrage
-Zeitgeschaltet
-Vorherige Abfrage der Bodenfeuchte an dem jeweiligen Versorgungsstrang/Bereich (Bewässerung nötig ja/nein)
-Ein Schalter für die Auswahl Automatikbetrieb Ein/Aus (falls man mal Abends feiert und nicht plötzlich das Wasser angeht :grin

Mechanisch würde es so aussehen, dass am Hausanschluss sowie auf der Druckseite der Pumpe je ein 12V Magnetventil (0V-Ventil zu,12V-Ventil auf) installiert ist. Beide Stränge sind an einem Verteilerbalken angeschlossen, wo auch alle Abgänge mit je einem eigenen 12V Magnetventil angeschlossen sind.

Ablauftechnisch soll es so aussehen:
Uhrzeit XY, die SPS prüft ob ein Feuchtewert an den jeweiligen Sensoren (ca.3-4 Stück) unterschritten ist und somit eine Befeuchtung erfolgen soll, anschließend findet die Füllstandsabfrage der Regentonne statt, ist diese leer, so ist das Ventil des Hausanschlusses zu öffnen, ist die Regentonne ausreichend voll, so ist stattdessen die Pumpe einzuschalten und nach einer Verzögerungszeit das Magnetventil auf der Pumpendruckseite zu öffnen. Anschließend sind die durch die Feuchtemessung ausgewählten Bereiche nacheinander für X Minuten zu bewässern. 
In der Zukunft wäre natürlich noch eine Online Wettervorhersagenabfrage sehr schön, aber kein muss.

Ich denke das Vorhaben klingt machbar. 

Hier stellt sich nun für mich die Frage - Ist eine Siemens Logo oder S7-1200 für mein Vorhaben die bessere Wahl? Und was für Komponenten/Module benötige ich SPS seitig? Empfiehlt sich ein Starterkit, eine Selbstzusammenstellung oder ein Mix aus beidem!?

ich hoffe, dass ich mich Verständlich ausgedrückt habe, und würde mich über Tipps freuen.

schöne Grüße
Andy


----------



## winnman (28 Mai 2018)

LOGO (Version8) Starterkit und eventuell noch das eine oder andere Erweiterungsmodul dazu.

Ob es Starterkits mit 12V Netzteil gibt musst du nachprüfen, ev. wäre das Gesamtsystem mit 24V (falls du MV mit 24V Spulen bekommst) besser (Industriestandardsteuerspannung).

Füllstand zb über Schwimmerschalter oder außen an der Tonne befestigte kapazitive Sensoren.

1200 ist für diesen Zweck etwas übertrieben (außer du planst erhebliche Erweiterungen)


----------



## shrimps (28 Mai 2018)

Da es sich um ein Heimprojekt handelt, werfe ich Mal die arduino-welt ein:
ESP32 mit horterundkalb karten, prima Feuchtesensoren, preiswerte Füllstandssensoren etc. Dann, wer will, gibt's auch ne kleine PLC-Lib , mit der habe ich mir auch im Garten was zusammengestellt. Iec-Timer und Trigger reichen schon sehr weit...
Kostet ein Bruchteil und hat Webinterface und OTA Updates.. 
Viel Spaß

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (29 Mai 2018)

Also wenn dir Schwimmerschalter zur Füllstandsdetektion reichem, ist eine Logo ausreichend. Mit FeuchtigkeitsSensoren könnte es mit der Logo schwierig werden, für eine bedarfsgerechte Bewässerung sind schon ein paar Daten notwendig. Ich würde das über Temperatur, Sonnendauer und Niederschlag (Regensensor)machen. Eine gescheite Feuchtigkeitsmessung bedarf gute Technik und Wissen, hab damit beruflich zu tun, deswegen bin ich da etwas im Thema.

Wenn du etwas Zeit zum basteln hast würde ich eine 1200er nehmen, besser noch eine Wago. Dir fällt immer wieder was neues ein, damit bist du mit der Logo evtl schnell am Ende.


----------



## Andygraphy (29 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!

@winnman: Ich habe auf Youtube jemanden gesehen, der quasi das realisiert hat was ich mir auch gedacht habe (bis auf die Feuchtesensorik und Füllstandsmessung). Er hat dort auch eine 230V Pumpe sowie die besagten 12V Magnetventile verwendet. Sofern es hier erlaubt ist, setze ich gerne mal den Link dazu ein.

@shrimps: Ebenfalls auf Youtube habe ich einige Tutorials gesehen zur Bewässerung die über Feuchtesonsorik ausgelöst wird... Aber wie sieht es mit Relais für die 230V Pumpe aus? Gibt es sowas für einen Arduino? Bei diesem scheint mir eig einiges mehr an Erfahrung der Programmierung von nöten zu sein. Da ist die Oberfläche der Logo schon um einiges Anwenderfreundlicher (meiner Meinung nach)

@goifalracer: Ja ein Schwimmerschalter würde völlig ausreichen. Die einfachen Feuchtesensoren (auch die aus dem Arduino Tutorial) Arbeiten ja über den Bodenwiderstand (Nasser Boden -> hohe Leitfähigkeit -> geringer Widerstand und genau Umgekehrt für den Trockenen), somit hätte ich einfach gesagt das ab einen Wert XY der Boden als trocken anzusehen ist. Klar ist das nicht super genau, aber besser als nichts!? 
Eine Wage sagt mir jetzt leider noch gar nichts!?

schöne grüße
Andy


----------



## MSommer (29 Mai 2018)

Zu deiner Programmierung selbst kann ich nichts beitragen, aber, so wie Du die wasserseitige Anbindung geplant hast, ist das nicht zulässig.


Andygraphy schrieb:


> ... Mechanisch würde es so aussehen, dass am Hausanschluss sowie auf der Druckseite der Pumpe je ein 12V Magnetventil (0V-Ventil zu,12V-Ventil auf) installiert ist. Beide Stränge sind an einem Verteilerbalken angeschlossen, wo auch alle Abgänge mit je einem eigenen 12V Magnetventil angeschlossen sind. ...


Die einzige zulässige Art, Regenwasser/Nichttrinkwasser in das Hausleitungssystem einzuspeisen, ist der freie Zulauf. Du brauchst also einen Zwischenbehälter  mit Schwimmersteuerung zur Systemtrennung in deiner Gartenleitung. Durch den vorgeschriebenen freien Zulauf ist das Wasser in jedem Fall drucklos, egal, wohin eingespeist wird. Eine Pumpe für die Gartenleitung wird zusätzlich erforderlich, um das Wasser zu den Begegnungsstellen/Verbrauchern zu fördern. Alle anderen Arten der Trinkwassereinspeisung wie Rohrtrenner, Rückschlagventil etc., die eine feste Verbindung zwischen Trink- und Regenwasser bedingen, sind strikt verboten. Dies dient dem Schutz des Trinkwassers, das vor einer potentiellen Verkeimung geschützt werden muss. Nachfolgend ein Link zur Info: http://www.wasser-eu-sw.de/pdf/regenwasser.pdf
Gruß Michael


----------



## Andygraphy (29 Mai 2018)

Hallo Michael,

danke für den Hinweis! Dann werde ich einfach die Zuleitung des Hausanschlusses nicht an den Verteilerbalken anschließen, sondern frei in die Regentonne auslaufen lassen. Dann wird die Pumpe jedes mal zur Bewässerung aktiv sein, und sobald der Füllstand den minimalpunkt erreicht, wird die Tonne wieder über den Hausanschluss aufgefüllt. Einziger Nachteil... ich benötige dann noch ein Max. Grenzwert, damit die Tonne nicht überfüllt wird.

schöne Grüße
Andy



MSommer schrieb:


> Zu deiner Programmierung selbst kann ich nichts beitragen, aber, so wie Du die wasserseitige Anbindung geplant hast, ist das nicht zulässig.
> 
> Die einzige zulässige Art, Regenwasser/Nichttrinkwasser in das Hausleitungssystem einzuspeisen, ist der freie Zulauf. Du brauchst also einen Zwischenbehälter  mit Schwimmersteuerung zur Systemtrennung in deiner Gartenleitung. Durch den vorgeschriebenen freien Zulauf ist das Wasser in jedem Fall drucklos, egal, wohin eingespeist wird. Eine Pumpe für die Gartenleitung wird zusätzlich erforderlich, um das Wasser zu den Begegnungsstellen/Verbrauchern zu fördern. Alle anderen Arten der Trinkwassereinspeisung wie Rohrtrenner, Rückschlagventil etc., die eine feste Verbindung zwischen Trink- und Regenwasser bedingen, sind strikt verboten. Dies dient dem Schutz des Trinkwassers, das vor einer potentiellen Verkeimung geschützt werden muss. Nachfolgend ein Link zur Info: http://www.wasser-eu-sw.de/pdf/regenwasser.pdf
> Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (29 Mai 2018)

Hallo Andy,
Eventuell kann man anstatt einem Zulauf-Magnetventil auch ein Schwimmerventil einbauen, Das kann man so einstellen, dass die Wasservorlage nur so hoch ist, um ein Trockenlaufen der Pumpe sicherzustellen. Alternativ, wenn Du mittels Schwimmerkontakt in Verbindung mit einem Magnetventil das Mindestnivau steuern willst, baue diesen Schwimmer auf die Minimal notwendige Niveauhöhe, dass die Pumpe noch nicht über den Trockenlaufschutz abschaltet. Das hat den Vorteil, dass Der Behälter nicht komplett gefüllt wird und man Regenwasser  weiterhin speichern kann. Auch würde ich den manuellen Freigabeschalter der Gartenpumpe zusätzlich noch auf das Trinkwasser-Zuspeiseventil einschleifen und bei Anlage aus das Magnetventil verriegeln. 

Ergänzung: Was ich noch empfehlen würde, in die Trinkwasser-Zuspeiseleitung eine Durchflussüberwachung einzubaue, die bei zu langer Nachspeisezeit einfach das Zulaufventil schließt und einen Alarm absetzt. Entriegelung erfolgt manuell.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Andygraphy (29 Mai 2018)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> Eventuell kann man anstatt einem Zulauf-Magnetventil auch ein Schwimmerventil einbauen, Das kann man so einstellen, dass die Wasservorlage nur so hoch ist, um ein Trockenlaufen der Pumpe sicherzustellen. Alternativ, wenn Du mittels Schwimmerkontakt in Verbindung mit einem Magnetventil das Mindestnivau steuern willst, baue diesen Schwimmer auf die Minimal notwendige Niveauhöhe, dass die Pumpe noch nicht über den Trockenlaufschutz abschaltet. Das hat den Vorteil, dass Der Behälter nicht komplett gefüllt wird und man Regenwasser  weiterhin speichern kann. Auch würde ich den manuellen Freigabeschalter der Gartenpumpe zusätzlich noch auf das Trinkwasser-Zuspeiseventil einschleifen und bei Anlage aus das Magnetventil verriegeln.
> 
> Ergänzung: Was ich noch empfehlen würde, in die Trinkwasser-Zuspeiseleitung eine Durchflussüberwachung einzubaue, die bei zu langer Nachspeisezeit einfach das Zulaufventil schließt und einen Alarm absetzt. Entriegelung erfolgt manuell.
> Gruß Michael



Kann man so machen  gerade die Sache mit der Verschaltung der Durchflussüberwachung zum Ventil finde ich sehr gut.

Die Grundlegende Frage ist nun aber (auch meine Eigentliche Hauptfrage des Threads), welche SPS Komponenten/Module ich hier benötige. Welche Anzahl an DE/DA, AE/AA, Relais etc.

grüße
Andy


----------



## winnman (29 Mai 2018)

Dann mach mal eine Liste:

DI:
Wasserstand MAX
Wasserstand MIN
. . .

DO:
Pumpe
MV Trinkwasser
MV Kreis 1
MV Kreis 2
...

AI:
Feuchte (was für Signalpegel?)
...

Wenn du das alles durch hast, dann hast du auch mal die Mindestanzahl Ein/Ausgänge

Jetzt noch Gedanken machen:
MV, können die Elektrisch direkt mit der LOGO geschaltet werden? Freilaufdiode vorsehen!
Pumpe, welches Relais/Schütz, ev. Motorschutzschalter vorsehen und Stelllung an die LOGO melden
Was passiert bei Laufzeitüberschreitung TrinkwasserMV (sollte ja im Programm leicht auswertbar sein.
Störmeldung irgendwie absetzen (Blinkleuchte, SMS, was auch immer)
....


----------



## Andygraphy (29 Mai 2018)

winnman schrieb:


> Dann mach mal eine Liste:
> 
> DI:
> Wasserstand MAX
> ...




Bezüglich der Feuchtemessung habe ich hier im Forum auch diesen Thread gefunden:
Super Bodenfeuchtesensor gefunden
das würde sich doch anbieten!?

Bezüglich des Relais für die 230V Pumpe habe ich folgendes gefunden: 
"Die LOGO! 0BA8 12/24 RCE hat 4 potentialfreie Relaiskontakte, welche sowohl 24VDC als auch 230VAC schalten können." also könnte ich die Pumpe (einfache Gardena Typ 3000/4) direkt anklemmen?

Bei den MV`s habe ich an diese gedacht: https://www.banggood.com/12V-DC-1-o...-Air-p-914446.html?stayold=1&cur_warehouse=CN
diese verwendet jemand schon in seinem Projekt mit der Logo, siehe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuHQwgZSDNE&t=171s

Bei der Laufzeitüberschreitung würde es mir reichen wenn die Fehlermeldung durch ein LED-Lämpchen angezeigt wird.

Zum Thema Füllstandsanzeige: Kann ich diese anstatt per Schwimmerschalter auch per Induktivschalter realisieren!? so benötige ich keine mechanischen bauteile innerhalb der Tonne (ist ein 600L IBC-Behälter)

grüße
Andy


----------



## winnman (30 Mai 2018)

direkt mit den LOGO Relais die Pumpe schalten würde ich nicht machen, wird zwar einige Zeit funktionieren aber irgendwann verschmort dir dann der Relaiskontakt, besser ein kleines Schütz nachschalten mit 12 / 24V DC Spule

Kapazitive Sensoren ausserhalb an die IPC Wand gedrückt sollten theoretisch funktionieren, müsste man ausprobieren. Falls du bei 12V bleibst, musst du schauen ob der Sensor damit funktioniert.

Ich würde dir immer noch empfehlen auf 24V zu gehen, die MV wird es sicher auch mit 24V Spule geben, alternative wäre zB.: Aus dem Waschmaschienenbereich MV mit 230V Spule zu verwenden, die könnten auch direkt mit den Relais der LOGO geschaltet werden. (und können aus defekten Waschmaschienen fast zum "0" Preis gewonnen werden.


----------



## Marianna (31 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

nach diesem trockenen Sommer habe ich mich endlich aufgerafft eine Bewässerungssteuerung für meinen Garten aufzubauen.
Einige Komponenten habe ich schon länger herumliegen:

Logo! 12/24 + 24V Netzteil

Damit habe ich 4x digital in, 4x analog in, 4x Relais
Für meinen Zweck sollte das ausreichen.

Die kritische Komponenten sind die Bodenfeuchtesensoren, die viele Jahre im Boden ohne Korrosion überleben sollen.
Mit billigen Chinasensoren hatte ich immer nur schlechte Erfahrungen.
Letztendlich bin ich beim SMT100 von Truebner gelandet (eventuell hätte auch der SMT50 ausgereicht).
Der SMT100 hat 0-10V Ausgang, passt also perfekt zur Logo (der SMT50 hat nur 0-3V, wäre aber auch denkbar).

Ventile muss ich noch besorgen, ich habe an Hunter Magnetventile gedacht, jedoch gelesen, dass bei Dauerbetrieb die
Relaisspule heiß wird. Vielleicht probiere ich das einfach mal aus.

Gerne hätte ich noch eine Webvisualisierung. 

Vielleicht hat jemand noch Tipps zur Visualisierung einer Bewässerungssteuerung mit der Logo!

Viele Grüße

Anna


----------

